# How powerful was the Mithril?



## Hisoka Morrow (Apr 23, 2021)

Apart from cold steel attack, were there any other splendid performance of Mithril in military, such as defecting explosion and so forth?We couldn't make sure that Sauron did bombard Moria's gate or not, though it truly checked his advance. The durability of Mithril was no limit, as an result, the Free People could recycle any kind of it's products apart from expandable ones such as arrow's tip, it's another matter that if it's so massively produced that the Free People didn't need to do so, till the Fall of Moria.
The heavy casualties of the last alliance could lead to these conclusion-the Mithril was too weak or too rare to keep the last alliance from such meat-grinder. If the latter answer was correct, then Gladden field's accident could deny it, for there's no reason for a state's head personal guards not to get equipped with such sophisticated hardware, no matter how rare they're, unless the whole Free People were too off guard to bring these necessarily equipped stuff or they're so rare that even a powerful state's leader's guards couldn't afford them. The 1st answer would be slapped by Frodo's 0 damage from the spear. So...are there any more direct or indirect sources from JRRT or any his authorized stuff?


----------

